# Next Magic training day date...



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

Guys

Following on from the last training day:

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?p=1725429#post1725429

The next available group training day will be the 11th October.

If your interested please put your name below.

MAX 5 people :thumb:

1.
2.
3.
4.
5.

Thank you

Robbie


----------



## R6 Smithy (Aug 19, 2009)

1. R6 Smithy (cant wait )
2.
3.
4.
5.


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

R6 Smithy said:


> 1. R6 Smithy (cant wait )
> 2.
> 3.
> 4.
> 5.


:thumb:


----------



## Teabag (Dec 17, 2008)

1. R6 Smithy (cant wait )
2. Peaulocke:thumb:
3.
4.
5.


----------



## murfs frst (Feb 21, 2009)

how much is a training day out of intrest

tim


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

murfs frst said:


> how much is a training day out of intrest
> 
> tim


Hi

Thanks for the interest :thumb:

The cost of the tuition day is set at £75.00 which includes a 5 hour session including lunch and drinks.
The cost for any other days there after is £50.00

Robbie


----------



## murfs frst (Feb 21, 2009)

ok thanks,will be looking to do one of these courses in the new year,will contact you nearer the time,

regards tim


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

murfs frst said:


> ok thanks,will be looking to do one of these courses in the new year,will contact you nearer the time,
> 
> regards tim


No problem :thumb:

Robbie


----------



## cavham (Sep 1, 2009)

1. R6 Smithy (cant wait )
2. Peaulocke
3. Cavham 
4.
5. 

Thanks for gettuibng the extra dates as i could not make the last one. Is Payment on the day or before?

Thanks


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

cavham said:


> 1. R6 Smithy (cant wait )
> 2. Peaulocke
> 3. Cavham
> 4.
> ...


On the day is fine mate I'll fly over the address nearer the time :thumb:

Robbie


----------



## happypostie (Jul 1, 2009)

Originally Posted by cavham 
1. R6 Smithy (cant wait )
2. Peaulocke
3. Cavham 
4. happypostie
5.


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

1. R6 Smithy (cant wait )
2. Peaulocke
3. Cavham
4. happypostie
5. 


Only 1 possibly 2 spaces left for this date guys.

Robbie


----------



## evenflow (Apr 2, 2008)

Is it based at your premises in Ascot?


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

evenflow said:


> Is it based at your premises in Ascot?


Yes mate its based in Ascot. :thumb:


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

Just over a week to go now guys :thumb:

Robbie


----------



## Arborist (Apr 9, 2008)

Ill take your last place if thats ok.

Thanks Paul.


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

Arborist said:


> Ill take your last place if thats ok.
> 
> Thanks Paul.


No problem Paul.

Guys

1. R6 Smithy (cant wait )
2. Tea Bag
3. Cavham
4. happypostie
5. Arborist

I'll be sending out PMs to everyone mid week or if your post count is less than 10 and cant receive PMs please send me a text on 07817 922095 and i'll reply with the address :thumb:

I look forward to seeing you all on sunday the 11th :thumb:

Robbie


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

I can possibly take on 1 more person if needed.

Robbie


----------



## cavham (Sep 1, 2009)

Robbie

I am sorry to do thsi but i can not make this weekend. The ex has changed weekends i have the kids so i going to have to miss. 

Again really sorry.

Cavham


----------



## spursfan (Aug 4, 2009)

Robbie, put us down for the last place if that is OK......Kev


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

cavham said:


> Robbie
> 
> I am sorry to do thsi but i can not make this weekend. The ex has changed weekends i have the kids so i going to have to miss.
> 
> ...


No problem at all mate :thumb:


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

spursfan said:


> Robbie, put us down for the last place if that is OK......Kev


No problem Kev :thumb:

Thats a full house again guys :thumb:

1. R6 Smithy 
2. Tea Bag
3. Spursfan
4. happypostie
5. Arborist

Next date will appear in a weeks time :thumb:

Take care

Robbie


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Full House Mr Magic .....


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

WHIZZER said:


> Full House Mr Magic .....


Just like Gala Bingo :lol:


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

Hi Guys

1 Person is pending at the moment so I will offer another space if you want it.

Robbie


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

Bump for this sunday 1 space remaining.

Address will be PMed over tonight.

Robbie


----------



## zed3 (Dec 24, 2007)

i'll take it cheers robbie


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

zed3 said:


> i'll take it cheers robbie


 No problem Paul :thumb:

Full house now guys :thumb:


----------



## myredsl (Mar 15, 2009)

Just seen your ad today for the training day so obviously too late but,when is the next planned date and are you in Ascot?

Thanks

Nick


----------



## myredsl (Mar 15, 2009)

Just checked hers and your site and see you are indeed in Ascot. Definitely want to do a training session and have 2 other friends who want the same,just need to sort dates. Will mail you on your site.

cheers

Nick


----------



## zed3 (Dec 24, 2007)

thanks for a fantastic informative day Robbie
just need a decent day to put it all into practice


----------



## spursfan (Aug 4, 2009)

Robbie, thanks for a great day, learned plenty about all the different polishes, pads, machines etc, just need to buy a machine now:buffer::thumb:
Kev


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

myredsl said:


> Just checked hers and your site and see you are indeed in Ascot. Definitely want to do a training session and have 2 other friends who want the same,just need to sort dates. Will mail you on your site.
> 
> cheers
> 
> Nick


No problem Nick

I look forward to receiving your email :thumb:
I could do a session just for you 3 if you wish?

Robbie


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

Guys

Thank you for being a great bunch of guys and I am pleased to of been able to help.:thumb:

As said any questions or queries just call.
And as said Alex @ Elite car care is your man for products :thumb:

Take care guys and happy :buffer:

Robbie


----------



## R6 Smithy (Aug 19, 2009)

got to agree with zed3 and spursfan, was a very good day indeed and nice to meet you all.

plenty of information to take in (and try to remember lol).

was good to talk to some other people who share the bug & understand as apposed to having neighbours/friends taking the micky!

so thanks robbie for everything today, food included.

top man :thumb:


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

R6 Smithy said:


> got to agree with zed3 and spursfan, was a very good day indeed and nice to meet you all.
> 
> plenty of information to take in (and try to remember lol).
> 
> ...


Your more than welcome Carl. :thumb:


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

Next tuition date will be added soon guys...

Robbie


----------

